# Bergwerk Gemini geschenkt bekommen..



## baccalaureus (1. November 2010)

Hallo liebes Bergwerk Forum, 

Da sich mein Vater ein neues Bike gegönnt hat, vermacht er mir sein altes Bergwerk. Leider verliert der Dämpfer Luft und an der Aufnahme der Sitzstrebe bildet sich ein kleiner Riss. Könnt ihr mir ein guten Dämpfer und eventuell Betrieb nennen der solch einen Rahmen schweißen kann? Der Rahmen wurde schonmal an der selben Stelle geschweisst, wie man sieht hat es jedoch nur 2 Jahre gehalten. Deswegen wäre ich um eine Empfehlung sehr dankbar.

viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. November 2010)

nimm mal Kontakt mit Stefan (BERGWERK Premium Service) auf, der kann Dir sicherlich weiter helfen 

http://www.grand-raid.de/content/kontakt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffic (1. November 2010)

WOW oldschool Bike. Damit darfst du auch zum Treffen kommen!!!


----------



## SLichti (2. November 2010)

hmmm... so wie das aussieht wurde da schonmal nachgeschweißt?!
Kann das sein??

Schick mal zu das Teil, da "pappen" die Ex-Schweißer von BW dann was hübsches drüber...  
Alles weitere per PN...

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## baccalaureus (3. November 2010)

Hey, erstmal danke für die Antworten. 

wenn das Bike wieder Läuft, gibts dann schöne Bilder im Bergwerk Fred.. 

@ SLichti - ich hab dir mal ne PN geschickt.

@ raffic - Ja das gute Stück hat auch nächstes Jahr seinen 10 Geburtstag..


----------

